# Image signature Entourage pixellisée ou trop grande à l'impression !!



## janedoe (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai réalisé une signature e-mail sur Inkscape (logo + texte) que j'exporte en Bitmap (fichier .png) avec différents choix de résolutions et de dimensions et que j'insère en tant qu'image dans signature d'Entourage, mon logiciel de messagerie par défaut. Je souhaiterais qu'elle fasse environ 10 cm sur 2 cm et qu'elle soit adaptée à l'écran et à l'impression.

De manière logique, avec une résolution de 72 ppp et quelle que soit sa taille, la signature apparaît de bonne qualité et à la taille de départ à l'écran mais l'impression est de très mauvaise qualité (image pixellisée).

Quand la résolution choisie est supérieure à 120 ppp, pour une taille de 10 cm sur 2 cm, la signature apparaît énorme à l'écran puis prend une taille adaptée lorsque je redimensionne la fenêtre  de la signature ou du mail dans lequel j'ai inséré la signature  et est de bonne qualité à l'impression mais apparaît énorme (au point de sortir de la feuille A4). Pour qu'elle soit de taille acceptable, il me faut lui spécifier une toute petite taille mais dans ces conditions l'image est pixellisée à l'impression.

J'ai fait les mêmes essais sur Thunderbird et j'obtiens un résultat tout à fait satisfaisant, à l'écran comme à l'impression, en insérant une image de 10 cm sur 2 cm et dont la résolution est supérieure ou égale à 170 ppp. Néanmoins, il me faut à chaque fois redimensionner manuellement mon image après insertion en fin de mail, ce que je ne peux pas faire sur Entourage. Seulement, je ne souhaite pas changer de logiciel de messagerie. De la même façon, si j'insère mon image dans word, elle apparaît très bien à l'écran comme à l'impression, à partir d'une résolution de 120 ppp et elle garde la taille spécifiée. J'ai même essayé de copier-coller une telle image insérée dans word dans ma signature entourage, en espérant qu'elle reste ainsi formatée, mais sans succès aucun.

Que me conseillez-vous de faire pour avoir un compromis entre visualisation à l'écran et impression de qualité suffisante, tout en restant sur Entourage?

Je suis une simple utilisatrice de l'informatique, complètement autodidacte et fonctionne par tâtonnements et bidouillages alors soyez indulgents!

J'espère avoir été assez claire et avoir donné assez d'informations sur ma problématique.

Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages!

Mac OS X Version 10.4.11- Microsoft Office 2004


----------



## Aliboron (18 Juin 2008)

Comme tu as pu le constater, Entourage n'est pas un très bon outil pour le HTML complexe, contrairement à Thunderbird. En réalité, la solution privilégiée par Microsoft pour faire des envois avec des mises en forme élaborées, c'est de passer par Word pour rédiger le message puis de l'envoyer via "Fichier" > "Envoyer" > "Destinataire du message (HTML)". Cela te créera automatiquement un message dans Entourage où tu pourras mettre un "Objet" et un (ou plusieurs) destinataire(s) puis l'envoyer.

Sinon, il est aussi possible de faire à peu près la même chose avec un AppleScript (comme "Send Complex HTML" de Paul Berkowitz) mais, s'il est vrai que le code généré est plus propre que celui de Word, cela alourdit sensiblement les choses...

Pour le moment, les choses n'ont pas changé sur ce point avec la version 2008 d'Office, donc pas la peine de te précipiter dessus si c'est pour ça


----------



## janedoe (18 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

En effet, j'avais déjà essayé de passer par Word et d'envoyer mon message signé via "Fichier" > "Envoyer" > "Destinataire du message (HTML)" grâce aux informations trouvées sur les forums. Ca fonctionne bien mais cela ne me permet pas de répondre à des messages reçus sur Entourage en insérant ma signature, c'est pourquoi je n'avais pas retenu cette solution.

Tu confirmes le résultat de mes recherches à propos de la version 2008 d'Office, dons j'arrête de chercher de ce côté là.

Concernant l'utilisation d'un AppleScript, je ne m'y connais pas du tout. Cela correspondrait-il à une sorte d'extension (exemple webmail pour Thunderbird) qui permettrait à Safari d'envoyer une page web via Entourage (et non plus par Mail par défaut)?  S'agirait-il d'insérer mon image qui me sert de signature dans Word et de l'enregistrer en tant que page Web pour avoir un fichier html et d'envoyer le contenu de la page web par courrier électronique? Dans ce cas, cela n'apporte pas plus de chose que de passer par Word, non? Pardon pour mes questions naïves et merci d'avance pour tes précisions ...


----------



## Aliboron (19 Juin 2008)

janedoe a dit:


> Concernant l'utilisation d'un AppleScript, je ne m'y connais pas du tout. Cela correspondrait-il à une sorte d'extension (exemple webmail pour Thunderbird) qui permettrait à Safari d'envoyer une page web via Entourage (et non plus par Mail par défaut) ?


Non point. Hélas...



janedoe a dit:


> S'agirait-il d'insérer mon image qui me sert de signature dans Word et de l'enregistrer en tant que page Web pour avoir un fichier html et d'envoyer le contenu de la page web par courrier électronique ?


C'est déjà plus proche. En fait AppleScript est un langage de programmation de Mac OS, très puissant. Et les applications Office (particulièrement Entourage qui a été écrit pour le Mac) sont assez bien dotées en fonctions accessibles par AppleScript.



janedoe a dit:


> Dans ce cas, cela n'apporte pas plus de chose que de passer par Word, non ?


Exact. Dans la pratique, c'est seulement une façon pour envoyer un fichier enregistré en tant que page web via Entourage, comme tu le supposes. Avant Office 2004, c'était la seule solution, maintenant, c'est devenu une solution "concurrente". Et, même si le code généré est moins lourd que celui de Word, ce n'est pas une solution spécialement avantageuse (d'autant moins qu'il faut du coup avoir quelques connaissance en HTML pour composer la page).


----------



## janedoe (19 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces éclaircissements.

Etant donné que passer par un fichier Word ou html pour pouvoir envoyer mes mails avec ma signature (qui est une d'image que je souhaite compatible avec la visualisation à l'écran et une impression de qualité satisfaisante) ne m'arrange pas et que je n'ai aucune connaissance en html, je pense revenir à Thunderbird...


----------

